

10 Business-lunch blunders to avoid - donna
http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/22/news/economy/business.lunches.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2007082307

======
adamdoupe
Manager Tools (a business podcast) has a very good podcast about this for
those interested:

[http://www.manager-tools.com/2006/09/meal-etiquette-
part-1-o...](http://www.manager-tools.com/2006/09/meal-etiquette-part-1-of-2/)

I know it may appear boring, but they're actually really good and I listen to
them even though I'm a student.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I was actually just about to fire up my browser to find that cast. This
article is watered down fluff in comparison.

------
dpapathanasiou
That article forgot the most important point: _you're not actually there to
eat lunch_.

I.e. it's ok if you don't finish your plate (or even don't get a bite in your
mouth) as long as you meet you goal (get a next meeting, close a deal, etc.).

------
rms
Does anyone here remember the three martini lunch? It seems ridiculous enough
that I find it hard to believe it actually existed.

~~~
donna
very 1960's when business was uptight, formal. Guess they needed to loosen up
a bit.

------
jsjenkins168
I honestly hope I will never have to worry about stuff like this... Ugh.

